# Old bleached out deer antlers



## Ole Spike

Have a box full of old antlers from years ago and they have all gotten bleached out looking and chalky. Is there any way to "restore" them to look natural again? Maybe rub them down with oil or polish, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Paul Thompson

There are several ways, all hit and miss,,, there is no real cut and dry way to do it as all antlers differ in what needs to be done to them cosmetically. Depending on the condition,, some may take a simple wood stain, and some table polish. The chalky ones need cleaned, maybe a filler for the pits and cracks, and then a primer sealer, then staining or painting and a finish of some sort on top. You can do anything you want to with them. Post some before and after pictures for us.


----------



## duxdog

Paul Thompson said:


> There are several ways, all hit and miss,,, there is no real cut and dry way to do it as all antlers differ in what needs to be done to them cosmetically. Depending on the condition,, some may take a simple wood stain, and some table polish. The chalky ones need cleaned, maybe a filler for the pits and cracks, and then a primer sealer, then staining or painting and a finish of some sort on top. You can do anything you want to with them. Post some before and after pictures for us.


Like Paul said. Just get a few cheap wood stains and experiment. Try a small area at first. It is really create as you go.


----------



## honkertonk

X2, lots of different ways with trial and error to reach the best results. Some have used craft paints, gel wood stains. I have had good results with potassium permaganate and also a roof shingle/turpentine and a toothbrush. Just start with light applications and work your way up to your desired color you are looking for.


----------



## duxdog

Oh yeah, I have had the best results starting with a light colored stains and then darker layers. JMO


----------



## Elk5012

I've done a quite few . First thing you need to clear the rack with a very small amount of stain added to the clear to get the bone color back. Let it dry a day then pick a nice color stain to match your ltaste, either a darker brown to as light as cedar. Brush it on stain then take a rag and wipe off extra stain being carefull not to wipe stain the from groves in the rack. Keep messing with it until you get the look you like, nice thing about having clear on first is you can remove the stain if you don't like color, shading or you just plain screw up. Let that dry over night, then clear with a satin or flat clear finish.


----------

